# Where Are They Now?



## bioman (Mar 1, 2002)

I just took a review of some old threads, along with taking a quick perusal through the member list. That led me to think, where are several of the early members now?

Do you still check in on the site every now and then?

MRN
Robert Langager
Cootkiller (banned)
Econ 101 (banned)
Miller
Dan Bueide
Big Daddy
Field Hunter
Madison
Fetch (banned)
Bobby Cox (banned)
Matt Jones
Old Hunter (who can forget the "I shoot does" thread)
Muzzy
gandergrinder
NDJ
Dick Monson 
SiouxperDave
Prairie Hunter
G/O
4590
Bob Kellam


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

:beer: You bet!


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

Hi bioman. Good to see you are still around, always enjoyed you postsI 'm still around, busy between work and hunting.I took a lot of guff for that post and it was planned. The site was rather quiet at that time and I figured that a post like " I shoot fawns" would get her going.For a while there I just didnt feel the love, cant imagine why.Just for the record I dont shoot fawns.
good luck . OH


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Spam post deleted.


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Also.....

Jiffy

Horsager

Those guys had a lot of knowledge on rifles, reloading and shooting.


----------



## wurgs (Mar 3, 2008)

zogman said:


> Also.....
> 
> Jiffy
> 
> ...


Still see them post on Fishing Buddy quite a bit.


----------

